
Three things you need if you want more customers - zen53
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/02/three-things-you-need-if-you-want-more-customers.html
======
imgabe
It's weird how Seth Godin usually has a good general point, and then manages
to pick the worst possible examples to illustrate it.

 _A service aimed at creating videos for bestselling authors_

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9448156...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=94481566)

 _And a counseling service helping people cut back on Big Mac consumption_

Um..Weight Watchers? Jenny Craig?

